# Railway Timekeeper



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

I have found this old pocket watch in a drawer in my mothers house. Clearly it's not working and generally appears in poor condition to me. I was hoping that someone could basically tell me if it is worth restoring? There is no particular attachment to the watch, would just hate to bin a fixable watch, and it does have quite a nice brass case 




























Cheers

b


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Like the watch.

It would be a shame if it was not restored.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The first thing I would to is have a go at cleaning up that case - you can't hurt it and it may surprise you!

The dial looks clean enough though the rehaut needs a clean up and it needs a seconds hand and a new glass.

Then it all depends on the movement...which is where you need a watchmaker!

Good luck, please don't bin it!


----------

